# Pod? ToneLab? GT? Opinions?



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

So with my baby boy just about here I've been thinking about adding another silent option to my roster of toys. I've got a Palmer PGA-04 now but was thinking of picking up a standalone digital unit so I'd have something compact that's not tied to an amp to use for silent practice.

What's the current state-of-the-art that doesn't break the bank? I heard the ToneLab SE clips from GuitarZ and Mooh and thought they sounded pretty good. The Vox tones were nice (of course) which is appealing.

I used to own a GT-6 so I think I've got a handle on how a GT-8 would sound.

What about Pods? The X3 looks pretty cool. Is there any difference in processing and effects between the bean version and the "live" version? Or is it just a bean with pedals built in?

Anything else worth considering?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

*cough* vox tonelab le *cough*


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> *cough* vox tonelab le *cough*


The LE is the long one? The older one? I remember Mooh saying he liked the A/D conversion on the newer board. Processing wise what's in each? Same DSP chip?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Well X3 = same as POD XT with more options and features. Exact same modelling technology (apparently it's 7 years old... that's what the guys on L6's forum say anyway) and amp models (just includes model packs).

Extra features are like... you can use 2 amp / cab models at once, XLR input for vocals, bass input for bass guitar, can use more then 1 stompbox at once and you can control the order of the effects. Other then those, it's literally the exact same as the XT... so if you don't need those you could get the XT and save some cash. 

As for the shapes and other versions... features and modelling stay the same. Just a different design is all. The rackmounted Pro versions have more ins/outs though.

From what I've read on other forums the general answer is that Line 6 is the top for high gain tones where Vox is the top for lower gain rock tones. Not to say the L6 can't do low gain tones and the Vox can't do high gain tones... it's just one does the other better, lol. A lot of people aren't a fan of the Boss modelling stuff so they tend to rule them out. Again, that's just what I've read around places (no need to start a pointless arguement). 

I kept the XTL for the simple reason that USB recording = nice option for home / silent recording... easy way to record quick ideas _and_ the Bogner, ENGL and Diezel amp models are fun to mess with since I'll never buy the real thing haha.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

violation said:


> From what I've read on other forums the general answer is that Line 6 is the top for high gain tones where Vox is the top for lower gain rock tones. Not to say the L6 can't do low gain tones and the Vox can't do high gain tones... it's just one does the other better, lol. A lot of people aren't a fan of the Boss modelling stuff so they tend to rule them out. Again, that's just what I've read around places (no need to start a pointless arguement).


Thanks. This is exactly the kind of information/opinion I'm looking for. What's the Vox model like on the Line6 unit?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I really like what I hear from the Tonelab. Its also easy to adjust settings.
Something you should give a good test drive is the Digitech GNX3000, or the RP units if you want a smaller footprint. 

I myself have the Digitech GNX4. It is what I consider the ultimate practice tool. Built in drum machine and 4 track recorder! It takes CF cards that can store MP3 backing tracks and drum midi's. Need to practice a solo, just record your rhythm track along to one of the many built in drum patterns and loop away.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I wasn't going to use it for live gigs, I would consider the Digitech GNX3000.


For a stand alone practice unit and for recording it has amazing sounds, a built in multitrack recorder and the effects are better than any of the other modelers IMO.

As soon as you decide to use one of these things live, I'd go with the Vox.

Right now I'm using a Tonelab LE and it's the best sounding live rig I've ever had, including an assortment of conventional tube amps and pedalboards, racks et cetera.

The Tonelab SE is also good.

I'm not a fan of the Line 6 units but I know people get great results with them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I had forgotten all about Digitech. Before the GT-6 I owned an RP2K. Lousy unit. Flimsy as hell. Sounds like I'll have to give them another chance.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It wasn't me guys...don't know who it was.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Mooh said:


> It wasn't me guys...don't know who it was.


It was Milkman. I got you guys mixed up.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi
i found a used pod 2.0 pretty cheap- tried a few modelers out in the store, digitech and some other one, didnt like them. the pod was a good price tho, so on impulse i bought it. it is a really versatile little thing- can get nice sounds- actually some great ones, with just headphones. i also run it into my mixer, then into my pc for recording or playback thru my monitors. im really liking it.
however the stock tones are shiite- using line6 edit tho i can swap the stock tones for really great ones. i found hundreds on the internet, and sifting thru them and tweaking a bit i put together a nice collection. its really the best all around solution for quiet playing i have found yet. for sitting around with headphones it blows a pignose or other small amp away.
ive never used many of the amps and cabs available in real life, but i know i am getting very realistic sounds- 
thing that im finding is if i tweak a tone just right, it will respond like a tube amp and speaker- dynamics, overtones and all. not quite as nice as a cranked speaker- but damnably close


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I had forgotten all about Digitech. Before the GT-6 I owned an RP2K. Lousy unit. Flimsy as hell. Sounds like I'll have to give them another chance.


I've had RP units and found them to be junky toys. Th GNX3K is much more substantial and capable.

I was very disappointed in the sound of it live, but with headphones and recorded, it sounds bloody amazing.


I still prefer the Tonelab LE overall. It does everything I need and more and it sounds great live.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The new RP units use the same DNA 2 chips as the GNX3000 and apparently has the same sound qualities of a 3000. I can't comment on the quality of the physical build of the units though, as I have never played with one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> It was Milkman. I got you guys mixed up.




Well I do find that the sounds are fundamentally better in the LE compared to the SE. It's 24 bit vs 20 bit I think, but I'm no techie and don't know if the higher resolution is the reason for the improved sounds..

I also prefer the smaller footprint.


Either model would be fine.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I've had RP units and found them to be junky toys.


yup i tried these-
http://www.digitech.com/products/rp80.htm

http://www.digitech.com/products/RP_newpgs/rp150.htm

and they felt like something you would buy at wal-mart- really lightweight plastic
i couldnt believe that pedal on the first one was supposed to be used for wah wah- its a little plastic squeaky thing, and ive got 3 broken crybabys here, and theyre solid metal


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

go to http://www.guitarists.net and search "GT-8" under topic and "R O Tiree" under author - you'll find out lots about the capabilities of the GT-8 and possibly some clips as well.

i dont have any formal experience with multi's (had GT-8 GAS once) but i'd be looking at the POD XTL and GT-8 mainly. i know you can blend amps on the GT-8, i guess the new POD is capable of that too?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Budda said:


> i know you can blend amps on the GT-8, i guess the new POD is capable of that too?


Yeah the X3 can do it.

The XT can do something similar when recording... it's called re-amping. Basically record a dry signal then you can apply whatever patches you want to that recording without having to play the same thing over again. So you could have a Mesa panned to the left and a Marshall panned to the right in the recording if you wanted to.

Real handy for working out recording tones... like if you've got too much treble goin' on all you have to do is open Line 6 Edit, turn it down, hit record again and you'll be re-recording without having to play the same passage again. Probably the best part of the XT IMO.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's a nice function :O.

i wonder how many people would call that a deal-breaker though..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

violation said:


> The XT can do something similar when recording... it's called re-amping. Basically record a dry signal then you can apply whatever patches you want to that recording without having to play the same thing over again. So you could have a Mesa panned to the left and a Marshall panned to the right in the recording if you wanted to.


I do this now with a Radial DI and my analog amps. It's not specific to the digital gear. It's certainly easier to do with the digital gear though. I'll do this when I'm not sure what amp I want for a track. I'll lay the track down first with one amp and capture a DI'ed version of the guitar, then play back the DI'ed track through the Radial DI and into other amps.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I do this now with a Radial DI and my analog amps. It's not specific to the digital gear. It's certainly easier to do with the digital gear though. I'll do this when I'm not sure what amp I want for a track. I'll lay the track down first with one amp and capture a DI'ed version of the guitar, then play back the DI'ed track through the Radial DI and into other amps.


Thats pretty neat!

The Digitech GNX4 has the re-amping feature as well.


----------



## Al S (Mar 14, 2006)

*Pod Xt Live*

I needed a wah wah/volume pedal and a digital delay pedal .After checking out all the options I decided to go with the Pod XT Live because I could program different delays and the cost wasn't much more than a good Wah and delay pedal. What a great buy. This unit works great for as an overall tone shaper . I have used it for 2 years of gigging and it has been a tank!! I use it live for pre programmed delays, chorus, EQ, boost, compression, reverb and extreme fuzz / distortion . I plug it straight into a 66 Bandmaster or a 65 TRRI . I also use an OCD and a a Diamond Drive for more subtle grind and O/D. The amp modelling works well for use in recording and headphone practicing!! The other guitar player in my band replaced his GT 8 with a POD XT LIVE after hearing my rig at rehearsal . Although I don't use any amp modelling in a Live situation .....He does. He has tweaked the amp settings, plugs the Pod output into a Twin Reverb and gets great results!!


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

the pod x.t. live is a great tool to record with
but
i've had good experiences (tone wise) from the vox modelling stuff

any of these things can get you some workable sounds


the few years i've been doing home recording (2 and a bit)
i've done most guitars through modelling dealies (pods,v-amps,zoom)
--recently started back to 'recording guitars through amps'
and love the feeling of having the volume (not crazy mind you) 
and air moving about

if you have the space and chance to do things that way it feels great when you here back the live performance

i will say having the ability to dial up sounds quickly (and with so many choices of amp sounds),using modelling gear is fairly quick and easy


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

An update on this: I convinced my wife that leaving a bit of my gear (amps, pedal board, PGA-04, mixer) setup in the corner of our place isn't actually an eye sore. I usually keep my gear packed away (our place is small) and the setup/tear down time coupled with the limited time I'll have to play when the baby arrives were what was prompting me to move away from the amp -> PGA-04 solution. So I'm off the modelling search although I have to say the Pod stuff was where I was leaning. That bean is just the right size.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Play while you can....your life will change when the baby comes trust me. I wish i had the time to play as much as i used to. Now i can only stare at my gear in the corner of my home mocking me, while i run to dispose of another dirty diaper. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

a guitar,pod and headphones can be a nice low volume escape


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> The new RP units use the same DNA 2 chips as the GNX3000 and apparently has the same sound qualities of a 3000. I can't comment on the quality of the physical build of the units though, as I have never played with one.


I bought an RP-250 as my first venture into the amp modelling world so I can help out.

- the case is metal
- the pedal is metal, with black rubber strips
- the black footswitches are plastic
- the black knobs and buttons on the control panel are plastic

Things I don't like:

1) No power button - you have to plug/unplug it
2) The pedal itself is on the small side - 7.75" vs. a Vox wah pedal at 8.5". It doesn't feel as sturdy as the Vox, but I really don't use it much, so it's not a big problem for me.
3) You have to push both footswitches at the same time to activate the tuner - if you don't get it just right, it will fly through the patches.
4) Tuner is a little flakey
5) Doesn't sound good going into my practice amp. I've heard it sounds better with a tube amp, but I haven't tried that yet.

Things I like:

1) The shear number of amps/effects that can be configured/chained. The default patches aren't the best, but with tweaking you can get some good sounds out of it. The individual effects themselves are a mixed bag - some good, some bad.

2) USB connector - easy to transfer patches back and forth between computer. You can also record directly using it. Makes life real easy.

3) Aux In - great for playing along to a song or backing track.

4) Drum/Metronome - I didn't think I would use this much, but it does have a large array of drum patterns you can jam to, and the metronome is good for exercises.

Overall, I'd give it a 7.5-8/10, which seems to be in line with the ratings on the Web. I could never see this replacing a live setup, but as an alternative to a practice amp, or as a tool to make amateur/home recordings with, it's fine.


----------

